# Rapido 9048DF - real life experiences?



## uncleswede

Dear all,

We're researching buying a motorhome for our impending retirement and the *RAPIDO 9048DF* is currently in our top 5 list...

Now, the brochures and specs are all very well, but I'd be really grateful if any of you existing 9048DF owners could give us recommendations and/or advice based on actual experiences, issues, problems etc ...

To give you some background on what we expect to do with our yet to be chosen MH, our likely annual usage will be 2 or 3 European winter ski trips and 3-4 trips at other times (UK & Europe). We're likely to be crossing borders regularly. Trip length will probably average 2 weeks and I would imagine that we wouldn't be wild camping for more than 2 nights at a time.

If any of you have a similar pattern of usage in your 9048DF I'd really like some feedback from you, if you have the time.

Many thanks,
CD


----------



## Koppersbeat

Hi CD,

The 9048 is a superb van.Huge seating for 8 people,giant fridge freezer,comfy bed etc etc.

We had one for 2 years and loved it.However we are fair weather campers and so didn't really need to entertain indoors much and as we are not so good at climbing up to bed anymore we decided to downsize to the Rapido 903.This is under 6m and has a fixed bed over a garage,but less seating area.

The double floor on the 9048 is great storage,but again for us it was difficult to access.

I would say if you are fit and agile this model is brilliant.

We have had a Laika then a Pilote and now 2 Rapidos which we have found to be far better quality.

Helen


----------



## uncleswede

Helen - thanks, very comforting reply


----------



## bognormike

the predecessor models 927F and 924F had the same layout but were both under 6m long (I think the 9048 is 6.5m?)


----------



## uncleswede

bognormike said:


> the predecessor models 927F and 924F had the same layout but were both under 6m long (I think the 9048 is 6.5m?)


Aaah... Mike, right, thanks.

I'm having touble finding specs/layout for old models (the Rapido web site doesn't seem to carry data on old models 8O).

Do these predecessor models have the winterisation - e.g. heated double floor containing the tanks etc? Or maybe you know of some links to old model specs?

Cheers

CD


----------



## iandsm

*9048df*

Ours is three yrs old this march. Done 24000 miles in the uk and Europe most trips have been two or three months long, punishing roads in Italy and Parts of Scotland bit it didn't put a foot wrong. Fully winterised and double floor. Has been brilliant. pleasure to drive and very comfortable to live in both in very hot and very cold conditions even over extended periods. never felt cramped at all.

Suggest you have a solar panel for the aires and stelplatze. Also an awning. We looked for two years for our ideal motorhome and we are glad we did. Build quality is as good as anything and better than most. One small problem a leaking window at around three months old, then a fault on the boiler both fixed without too much drama although Brownhills were poor on work quality. But soon fixed elsewhere.

Would certainly buy another one and would recommend without hesitation.


----------



## jarcadia

I have PDF brochure for 2008 Rapido but it is too big for the forum. PM me and I can send it to you as I can't remember where on the net I found it. We are also looking to change and are considering Rapidos 
Brian


----------



## bognormike

uncleswede said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> the predecessor models 927F and 924F had the same layout but were both under 6m long (I think the 9048 is 6.5m?)
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah... Mike, right, thanks.
> 
> I'm having touble finding specs/layout for old models (the Rapido web site doesn't seem to carry data on old models 8O).
> 
> Do these predecessor models have the winterisation - e.g. heated double floor containing the tanks etc? Or maybe you know of some links to old model specs?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> CD
Click to expand...

I think they were, but no details about specs etc. I remember seeing some members with these models, try a model search in the members list, you might find somebody you can PM for details - if they don't come on and give you some details. 8)


----------



## uncleswede

Hi.

Do any of you find the relatively low payload of the 9048DF an issue - particularly on long trips?

CD


----------



## iandsm

*9048DF*



uncleswede said:


> Hi.
> 
> Do any of you find the relatively low payload of the 9048DF an issue - particularly on long trips?
> 
> CD


Has not been a problem for us, two people and a dog, all clothing, food etc.


----------



## uncleswede

*Re: 9048DF*



iandsm said:


> uncleswede said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Do any of you find the relatively low payload of the 9048DF an issue - particularly on long trips?
> 
> CD
> 
> 
> 
> Has not been a problem for us, two people and a dog, all clothing, food etc.
Click to expand...

Thanks - that's encouraging


----------



## Jean-Luc

Hi CD,
I know it's a different model, but we have a 963F. It's now pushing six years old (delivered July 2005). It has covered over 67,000 kms to date and our most recent trip was 11,000kms over 143 nights.
NOTHING has fallen off, broken or started to rattle, except for a spring in the bathroom door lock which was fixed by a local locksmith for €20. We had a couple of issues in the early days which were dealt with very satisfactorily under warranty, the Rapido customer service policy in Mayenne is second to none and they will kick a55 on your behalf if a dealer is not performing.


----------



## uncleswede

*Re: 9048DF*



iandsm said:


> uncleswede said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Do any of you find the relatively low payload of the 9048DF an issue - particularly on long trips?
> 
> CD
> 
> 
> 
> Has not been a problem for us, two people and a dog, all clothing, food etc.
Click to expand...

Thanks - that's encouraging


----------



## Koppersbeat

Hi CD,

If you are looking for 2nd hand then go to the French Rapido site and bottom right you will see "Camping-car d'occasion" that will give you an idea of what is around and then that particular dealer's site will usually give loads of info with regards to layout,condition,extras etc.

If I was looking I would go for a 2nd hand of a current model.The 9048 is now in its 3rd or 4th year,which means it is tried and tested and has been popular.

Are you looking for RHD or LHD? If you buy from a dealer in France go for one not too far from a channel port so that you can nip back easily for services,
Helen


----------



## uncleswede

Koppersbeat said:


> Hi CD,
> 
> If you are looking for 2nd hand then go to the French Rapido site and bottom right you will see "Camping-car d'occasion" that will give you an idea of what is around and then that particular dealer's site will usually give loads of info with regards to layout,condition,extras etc.
> 
> If I was looking I would go for a 2nd hand of a current model.The 9048 is now in its 3rd or 4th year,which means it is tried and tested and has been popular.
> 
> Are you looking for RHD or LHD? If you buy from a dealer in France go for one not too far from a channel port so that you can nip back easily for services,
> Helen


Helen,

Thanks for the tips.

LHD/RHD? Haven't covered that yet in my research  so that's a decision we've yet to make. Any advice? We'd be using it across UK and Europe...

CD


----------



## ColinC

*Rapido 9048df*

Hi Uncleswede

We have had our 9048 for just over 3 years and love it. We spend 3 to 4 weeks at a time in it, mainly abroad. Really spacious but not too long. Very good to drive. As with our previous Rapido that we had for 6 and a half years it has been reliable and robust. However you have raised the issue of payload and I would suggest you need to think very carefully about this if you intend to go for the 3500 kg model like ours.

A lot depends on your lifestyle and what sort of extras you want to fit. Our van is to UK spec (ie with oven and carpets) and to that we have added a full length Fiamma awning(4m) a bike rack, a spare tyre (but not wheel to keep the weight down).There is just the 2 of us (both slim!)and we always travel with 2 bikes. On our first trip away with full gas and fuel but half full water tank we weighed in at 40kg over the limit !!!

We have managed to reduce weight as follows:
- remove carpets (replaced with a couple of cheap light-weight mats)
-remove large drawer under the driver's side settee (leaving an open locker which is much easier to access)
-remove several shelves from overhead lockers
-remove the heavy TV slide out bracket ( we don't use a TV)
-replace heavy grill pan with a lighter model
-take paperback library books instead of hardbacks
-keep clothes packing to a minimum
-change campchairs for lightest ones we could find and leave behind the table we used to take for oudoors dining
-shorter mains hook-up cable
- avoid carrying too much water unless we are likely to be somewhere where we can't top-up easily.

I there are any other issues, don't hesitate to ask.

Colin


----------



## uncleswede

*Re: Rapido 9048df*



ColinC said:


> Hi Uncleswede
> 
> We have had our 9048 for just over 3 years and love it. We spend 3 to 4 weeks at a time in it, mainly abroad. Really spacious but not too long. Very good to drive. As with our previous Rapido that we had for 6 and a half years it has been reliable and robust. However you have raised the issue of payload and I would suggest you need to think very carefully about this if you intend to go for the 3500 kg model like ours.
> 
> A lot depends on your lifestyle and what sort of extras you want to fit. Our van is to UK spec (ie with oven and carpets) and to that we have added a full length Fiamma Awning [MHF Link](4m) a bike rack, a spare tyre (but not wheel to keep the weight down).There is just the 2 of us (both slim!)and we always travel with 2 bikes. On our first trip away with full gas and fuel but half full water tank we weighed in at 40kg over the limit !!!
> 
> We have managed to reduce weight as follows:
> - remove carpets (replaced with a couple of cheap light-weight mats)
> -remove large drawer under the driver's side settee (leaving an open locker which is much easier to access)
> -remove several shelves from overhead lockers
> -remove the heavy TV slide out bracket ( we don't use a TV)
> -replace heavy grill pan with a lighter model
> -take paperback library books instead of hardbacks
> -keep clothes packing to a minimum
> -change campchairs for lightest ones we could find and leave behind the table we used to take for oudoors dining
> -shorter mains hook-up cable
> - avoid carrying too much water unless we are likely to be somewhere where we can't top-up easily.
> 
> I there are any other issues, don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> Colin


Thanks - very helpful info. I think we'l be a similar load to you - e.g. 2 of us, all the usual gumph, bikes, plus I'm not slim(!) and I can't go anywhere without my guitar (and hard case) so we might run into similar weight trouble...

I can't quite work out the payload of the heavier 9048DF from what I've found out. From your post, I presume it''s better?

Rgds
CD


----------



## Cherekee

Hi CD,

I have the 2008 version with heavy duty chassis. We are maxed at 4200kgs so not a problem. When we bought it new from Highbridge I weighed it with full fuel, both water and grey tank full, filled for month trip but no bikes,110 watt solar panel, 2 elecsol 110 batteries and full 22kg gaslow system and it came to just under 3600 so we still have room for a 600kg small elephant in the large lounge area.

We have 16" wheels with Vanco snow tyres which we use all year which are very quiet and have brilliant road holding.

Although it is great for skiing as the insulation and heating works very well I have needed to go around the van to block up all the little holes which create drafts when it is -20 outside and + 20 inside. Its surprising where they are. After 2 years I think it is ok now but may find more next week when we go to the alps. I have added extra insulation behind the dash area etc to make it warmer.

I have also modified the grey outlet to come out the back in the middle to make dumping easier. With the camera just reverse up to the grid and open the tap I have fitted. It is open in the winter and I use the inside one to stop freezing pipes. I have just had to trace a broken cable for the extract hood but not that bad. Otherwise now problems and a great van. Ideal for 2 people. The storage space under the floor is not heated by the way but the tanks are and never been a problem for us.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## ColinC

*Rapido 9048*

Hi Uncleswede

I have a feeling that it is possible to have the 2.3litre version replated at 3700 or 3800 which obviously gives 200-300kg more carrying capacity. I wonder if the 4200 mentioned by Cherekee is because he has the 3litre version?

If you have not already done so, get in contact with Martin Prior at Wokingham Motorhomes (0118 979 1023). They are the best people for Rapidos and will be able to answer any technical questions.

Back to weight; if you go over 3500 max weight did you know there are speed restrictions on the continent?

Colin


----------



## Koppersbeat

Hi CD,

We have always bought LHD simply because we prefer to holiday in Europe.

Which other vans are you considering?

There is a Rapido 9048df 2007,with 20,000km on the clock in France near Lille for 52,000 euros,or a 2011 at Highbridge in uk for £65,200.

See here www.opale-evasion.com

Helen


----------



## carol

LHD/RHD? Haven't covered that yet in my research :) so that's a decision we've yet to make. Any advice? We'd be using it across UK and Europe...
CD[/quote said:


> We have the 9070 on a Maxi Chassis (upgraded to 4.25t) which gives loads of payload, because we opted for auto and many extras, we knew upping the payload was the way to go so we need not worry. It is something you really do need to consider.
> 
> We also ordered new in LHD, we have only owned LHD vehicles and prefer them, as we find we do more driving in the EU, where we do not know places and signs so well, and it is easier to overtake. In the UK we do not find it a problem as we are more aware of the places and roads we are using.
> 
> Like Jean-Luc we have had the same problem with our bathroom lock, mentioned in other posts on here, plus we had a split in our water tank, which was dealt with under warranty by Anthony Pfaff who pulled one off the production line and couriered it to Rapido UK in Wokingham so we could still get our tunnel crossing, absolutely brilliant service from them.
> 
> Ours is a 2008 May 1st and we have done around 28k kms I think, we always stay on aires in France and rarely have a hook-up and go away for 8 weeks Sept/Oct every year, and will be going for a month in May. We then spend the summer in the UK using the Temporary Holiday Sites of the C&CC which we find very reasonable in cost, but once again no hook-ups, but water and dumping facilities.
> 
> Carol


----------

